# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Paris club de jeux de roles

## cerclefantastique

Chaque semaine l'association du Cercle Fantastique organise des parties de jdr Warhammer 40000, Donjons & dragons , Star wars, cthulhu, etc... dans les locaux de la Maison pour tous Pompidou 12 rue Georges Gaum 94700 Maisons-Alfort ( 94 - Val de marne) . 

Jdr pro ou amateurs, one-shots et campagnes: l'eclectisme regne au Cercle fantastique. Dbutants ou joueurs aguerries, venez rejoindre nos aventures !!

Le club est ouvert le vendredi soir (  partir de 21h ), le samedi et dimanche (  partir de 14h00) .

Pour organiser les parties, nous mettons  dispositions des joueurs sur notre site internet un calendrier et un forum 
Site web : http://www.cerclefantastique.fr

En esprant que vous passiez nous faire un petit coucou

----------


## Bousk

Dommage que j'habite  l'oppos exact, j'aurais aim remonter et sortir mon arme  ::(:

----------


## DevBaldwin

videmment, il faut que tu l'annonces lorsque je ne suis plus sur Paris  ::cry:: 

Loi de Murphy, quand tu nous tiens ...

----------


## MiaowZedong

C'est dommage que ce soit relativement excentr  ::?:

----------


## Bousk

d'ailleurs au sujet des horaires
21h le vendredi soir, a ferme  quelle heure pour rouvrir  14h le samedi ?  ::roll:: 
mme remarque/question pour samedi->dimanche  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Je suis MJ ad&d si a peux intresser  ::):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je suis MJ ad&d si a peux intresser


Tu joues encore  la 2me dition? Tu en connais beaucoup qui le font?

----------


## Lyche

> Tu joues encore  la 2me dition? Tu en connais beaucoup qui le font?


hls non, je suis  la 3.5, j'avoue que j'ai trouv la 4me trop amricaine (KISS) et je n'ai pas retrouv mes sensation avec cette version. Donc je suis 3.5

----------


## MiaowZedong

> hls non, je suis  la 3.5, j'avoue que j'ai trouv la 4me trop amricaine (KISS) et je n'ai pas retrouv mes sensation avec cette version. Donc je suis 3.5


C'est la plus simple effectivement, avec le systme D20. Il y a quelques bonnes ides dans la 4.0 mais beaucoup de moins bonnes...

----------


## Lyche

> C'est la plus simple effectivement, avec le systme D20. Il y a quelques bonnes ides dans la 4.0 mais beaucoup de moins bonnes...


j'ai pas vu grand chose de bon en fait, j'ai juste vue une absence totale de profondeur de monde, une disparition de tout le ct intressant des versions prcdentes : la gopolitique.

Tout ce qui permettait de construire des histoires grandioses et de s'ouvrir les portes de l'imaginaire se trouve rduit  nant pour faire d'un jeu, certes (trop?) complexe pour certains  un jeu qu'un gamin de 8ans pourrait faire.. Ce besoin maladif de plaire au public amricain me gche la vie,  chaque fois on simplifie les rgles pour pntrer les marchs amricains friands de choses simples, faciles d'accs et qui demandent pas de rflexion (KISS : Keep It Stupid, Simple) telle est la loi qui rgis les production amricaines de tout bords.

Je dis pas que tout est  jeter, la simplification du systme de combats par exemple est un progrs. Mais la perte de BG de Toril m'a tu...

O sont passs les Eauprofondes et autres Chteau Zentils, o sont passs les routes commerciales? celles qui permettaient de lancer des qutes facilement  ::mouarf:: 
O est passe la magie >_< de grands mages puissants qui permettaient  certaines zones d'tre le thtre de grandes situation gopolitiques complexes et qui permettaient des ouvertures de scnarios  linfini!!

Bref, mon coup nostalgie est pass par l.  ::(:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> j'ai pas vu grand chose de bon en fait, j'ai juste vue une absence totale de profondeur de monde, une disparition de tout le ct intressant des versions prcdentes : la gopolitique.
> 
> Tout ce qui permettait de construire des histoires grandioses et de s'ouvrir les portes de l'imaginaire se trouve rduit  nant pour faire d'un jeu, certes (trop?) complexe pour certains  un jeu qu'un gamin de 8ans pourrait faire.. Ce besoin maladif de plaire au public amricain me gche la vie,  chaque fois on simplifie les rgles pour pntrer les marchs amricains friands de choses simples, faciles d'accs et qui demandent pas de rflexion (KISS : Keep It Stupid, Simple) telle est la loi qui rgis les production amricaines de tout bords.
> 
> Je dis pas que tout est  jeter, la simplification du systme de combats par exemple est un progrs. Mais la perte de BG de Toril m'a tu...
> 
> O sont passs les Eauprofondes et autres Chteau Zentils, o sont passs les routes commerciales? celles qui permettaient de lancer des qutes facilement 
> O est passe la magie >_< de grands mages puissants qui permettaient  certaines zones d'tre le thtre de grandes situation gopolitiques complexes et qui permettaient des ouvertures de scnarios  linfini!!
> 
> Bref, mon coup nostalgie est pass par l.


Le BG c'est aussi au MJ de l'imaginer. Pas besoin de se contenter du tout prt!  :;): 

Certaiens simplifications des combats sont les bienvenus, tels les monstres jetables qui meurent en un coup. La distinctions mobs/boss est certes qualque sur les jeux vido, mais les combats prennent suffisament de temps sans les coups de malchance qui te font aligner trois 1 d'affil sur un d de dgats. Tout ce qui permet d'expedier les combats sans grand intrt est le bienvenu.

Par contre les changements dans les classes ne sont pas tous bien inspirs,  hlas.

Puis surtout, je pense que ce qui passe mal ce sont les versions qui sortent  une cadence beaucoup plus rapide qu'avant Wizards....dur de ne pas y voir l'envie de vendre plus de livres facilement.

----------


## Lyche

> Le BG c'est aussi au MJ de l'imaginer. Pas besoin de se contenter du tout prt!


C'est pas une question de tout cuit, c'est une question qu'il y a un monde, ancien et complet. L'exploiter est un vrai bonheur, crer des intrigues avec la gopolitique actuelle c'est un plaisir intense de chaque instant  ::): 




> Certaiens simplifications des combats sont les bienvenus, tels les monstres jetables qui meurent en un coup. La distinctions mobs/boss est certes qualque sur les jeux vido, mais les combats prennent suffisament de temps sans les coups de malchance qui te font aligner trois 1 d'affil sur un d de dgats. Tout ce qui permet d'expedier les combats sans grand intrt est le bienvenu.
> 
> Par contre les changements dans les classes ne sont pas tous bien inspirs,  hlas.


C'est interessant pour marquer de vraies pauses "boss", mais, d'un autre point de vue, a fait un peu "tout cuit" pour les MJ :/





> Puis surtout, je pense que ce qui passe mal ce sont les versions qui sortent  une cadence beaucoup plus rapide qu'avant Wizards....dur de ne pas y voir l'envie de vendre plus de livres facilement.


Sont l pour faire du fric, mais quand mme :/

----------


## Rayek

> hls non, je suis  la 3.5, j'avoue que j'ai trouv la 4me trop amricaine (KISS) et je n'ai pas retrouv mes sensation avec cette version. Donc je suis 3.5


Passe  Pathfinder (Les rgles sont sur le net gratuitement), c'est du Add 3.5 sans les dfauts  ::P:  et quelques ajustement sympathique.

----------


## Lyche

> Passe  Pathfinder (Les rgles sont sur le net gratuitement), c'est du Add 3.5 sans les dfauts  et quelques ajustement sympathique.


ha, je vais tester a alors  ::):  merci pour l'info.

----------


## Rayek

> ha, je vais tester a alors  merci pour l'info.


Si je me souviens bien du site c'est AideAdd.org et ils ont tout une section pour pathfinder.

Pour ma part j'ai achet le guide du joueur, les rgles avances et les 2 bestiaires. Aprs je fais jouer dans mon monde  ::mrgreen::

----------


## cerclefantastique

Pour tre prcis au sujet des horaires, les locaux sont ouvert:
_ le vendredi de 21h  5h30 du matin
_ le samedi de 14h   5h30 du matin ( parties de 14h  21h, de 21h30  5h30) 
_ le dimanche de 14h 21h

----------


## Lyche

> Pour tre prcis au sujet des horaires, les locaux sont ouvert:
> _ le vendredi de 21h  5h30 du matin
> _ le samedi de 14h   5h30 du matin ( parties de 14h  21h, de 21h30  5h30) 
> _ le dimanche de 14h 21h


dis dis ! la question qui tue ! t'es une vraie fille, ou t'as mis a juste pour attirer les geek?  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> dis dis ! la question qui tue ! t'es une vraie fille, ou t'as mis a juste pour attirer les geek?


 ::weird:: 

Comment veux-tu que ce soit une vraie fille, c'est une rliste...

----------


## Lyche

> Comment veux-tu que ce soit une vraie fille, c'est une rliste...


Ma meilleure amie est une rliste !

----------


## Rayek

> Comment veux-tu que ce soit une vraie fille, c'est une rliste...


Un ami nous masterise et y a 3 filles  la table.
Et je masterise 8 personnes avec 1 fille dans le tas (enfin 1,5 fille, y a sa petite qui est la parfois  ::P: )

----------


## Loceka

Je dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de fille qui fasse du jeu de rle, je dis juste que tout de suite ce sont moins des "_vraies_" filles.  ::P:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de fille qui fasse du jeu de rle, je dis juste que tout de suite ce sont moins des "_vraies_" filles.


C'est moi ou il ya des coups qui se perdent?  ::P:

----------


## Loceka

Mais c'tait juste de l'humour.  ::calim2::

----------


## Lady

> C'est moi ou il ya des coups qui se perdent?


Je suis d'accord ... Je suis d'ailleurs intresse pour avoir la dfinition de "vraie fille" pour dfinir avec quel force il faut taper.

----------


## MiaowZedong

premire vue, je dirais que c'est plutot du niveau "petite claque"...mais je peux me tromper, c'est peut-tre niveau "coup de poing".

----------


## Loceka

Ben une vraie fille quoi...
Qui passe 3 plombes dans la salle de bain (et pas pour faire du cosplay), qui aime faire du shopping, qui va tlphoner au bureau  sa collgue pour savoir si telle autre collgue porte une certaine tenue afin de ne pas mettre la mme (et a c'est du vcu).

Alors, j'ai droit  mon kamhamha ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

> Ben une vraie fille quoi...
> Qui passe 3 plombes dans la salle de bain (et pas pour faire du cosplay), qui aime faire du shopping, qui va tlphoner au bureau  sa collgue pour savoir si telle autre collgue porte une certaine tenue afin de ne pas mettre la mme (et a c'est du vcu).
> 
> Alors, j'ai droit  mon kamhamha ?


tu t'enfonces un peu plus  chaque poste, c'est volontaire? Masochisme?  ::koi::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ben une vraie fille quoi...
> Qui passe 3 plombes dans la salle de bain (et pas pour faire du cosplay), qui aime faire du shopping, qui va tlphoner au bureau  sa collgue pour savoir si telle autre collgue porte une certaine tenue afin de ne pas mettre la mme (et a c'est du vcu).
> 
> Alors, j'ai droit  mon kamhamha ?


Donc pour toi un travesti c'est aussi une vraie fille?  ::calim2::

----------


## Lady

> Ben une vraie fille quoi...
> Qui passe 3 plombes dans la salle de bain (et pas pour faire du cosplay), qui aime faire du shopping, qui va tlphoner au bureau  sa collgue pour savoir si telle autre collgue porte une certaine tenue afin de ne pas mettre la mme (et a c'est du vcu).
> 
> Alors, j'ai droit  mon kamhamha ?


... hum j'ai 0.5/3 (shopping mais pas trop) pourtant la dernire fois que j'ai vrifi je me considrais comme vrai fille ... quoique certains arguerons qu'tant informaticienne je suis disqualifie d'office.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je suis d'accord ... Je suis d'ailleurs intresse pour avoir la dfinition de "vraie fille" pour dfinir avec quel force il faut taper.


vraie fille = princesse.

----------


## Bousk

Dsol, j'ai pas pu rsister  ::D:

----------


## cerclefantastique

bonjour,

pour le mois de fvrier 2013, une nouvelle campagne dbute au club:

*Campagne*: Gotham City Police Department
*Pitch*: Gotham, une ville sale, corrompue, ravage par le crime o, tant bien que mal, le Gotham City Police Department tente de faire rgner lordre. Vous incarnez lun de ses membres.
*Type*: Systme de jeu COPS

Nous proposons aussi d'autre campagnes de jeux de roles dj dbutes,  ayant encore des places disponibles ou des one-shots pour vous initier aux jeux de roles. L'occasion pour vous de dcouvrir notre club ??

Liste des campagnes joues  notre club de jeux de rles en Fvrier 2013 :
http://www.cerclefantastique.fr/news...vrier-2013.htm

----------


## cerclefantastique

pour le mois de mars 2013, nouvelles campagnes joues au club:

_One Shot Cowboy Bebop : l'occasion pour vous de combiner votre passion des JDR et des animes japonais !!
_ 8 Bit Retro Adventures : Incarnez des hros dignes des popes vidoludiques les plus marquantes, en qute daventure et de gloire, prts  tout pour sauver le Royaume dArvalor des griffes de lOutremonde

Nous proposons aussi d'autre campagnes de jeux de roles dj dbutes, ayant encore des places disponibles ou des one-shots pour vous initier aux jeux de roles. L'occasion pour vous de dcouvrir notre club ??

Liste des campagnes joues  notre club de jeux de rles en mars 2013 :
http://www.cerclefantastique.fr/news...-mars-2013.htm

Pour rappel:
O?     12 rue Georges Gaum 94700 Maisons-Alfort (5 minutes du mtro)
Quand ? Horaires: vendredi soir ( 21h-6h) - samedi, dimanche (14h-21h)
Toutes les infos sur: http://www.cerclefantastique.fr

Ps: et oui, il y a  aussi des "vraies"  filles qui jouent dans notre club ( mais ne le confondez pas avec un club de rencontres  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## lper

Juste une question (srement trs bte car j'ai jamais jou  ce genre de jeu), vous donnez la possibilit de jouer en visioconfrence ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Juste une question (srement trs bte car j'ai jamais jou  ce genre de jeu), vous donnez la possibilit de jouer en visioconfrence ?


Et se priver des gteaux, des bires (ou autres boisson) et du kebab/pizza command ensemble avec la sauce qui va pourrir les feuilles du voisin ?

----------


## cerclefantastique

Un petit message pour vous informer que nous avons dmnag et que nous sommes dsormais sur Chtenay-Malabry dans les Hauts-de-Seine.

Nos horaires sont quasiment les mmes et par ailleurs rien n'a chang (mme site web, mme bonne humeur et mme cotisation qu'auparavant).

Voici donc notre message de prsentation mis  jour tant donn que je ne vois pas comment changer le premier message de ce sujet de discussion (je ne dois pas tre assez professionnel en informatique ! ^^)

Chaque semaine l'association du *Cercle Fantastique* organise des parties de jeux de rles _Pathfinder_, _Donjons & Dragons_, _Star Wars_, _L'Appel de Cthulhu_, _Warhammer 40K_, etc. dans les locaux de la Rsidence Vincent Fayo situe 75 rue Vincent Fayo 92290 Chtenay-Malabry (92 - Hauts-de-Seine).
Jeux de rle pros ou amateurs, jeux de plateau et jeux de cartes, en one-shots ou en campagnes : lclectisme et la bonne humeur rgnent au *Cercle Fantastique*. 

Le club est ouvert le vendredi soir (gnralement  partir de 20h), le samedi et le dimanche ( partir de 14h). Des ouvertures exceptionnelles peuvent avoir lieu en semaine (mercredis, jours fris et vacances scolaires).
Pour organiser les parties, nous mettons  disposition des joueurs sur notre site internet un calendrier et un forum.

Site internet : http://www.cerclefantastique.fr
Email : cercle.fantastique@gmail.com

 trs bientt pour ceux qui pourront venir nous rendre visite !

----------


## Zirak

> (je ne dois pas tre assez professionnel en informatique ! ^^)


Ce n'est pas de votre faute rassurez-vous, de mmoire il me semble qu'un message sur le forum ne peut tre modifi que pendant 48h il me semble.  :;):

----------

